# Blackfish/Tog candies



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Its that time to catch your prize Blackfish, I will be back home oct 14-17 if the weather permits looking for my first blackfish for the season. :fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Cool..


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

The Bite is on in NY waters, please weather gods let me have sunshine & calm winds next weekend on my trip back home. Here's a few pics from the boat I will be on when I go next weekend


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Good luck! Clear skies and calm seas!


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

G-Hype said:


> Good luck! Clear skies and calm seas!


I think the Blackfish was talking to the weather gods lastnight cuz it turned from good to bad with high wind gust past 50 mph, from Thursday evening into Saturday afternoon. There goes my weekend trip back home


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2aces said:


> The Bite is on in NY waters, please weather gods let me have sunshine & calm winds next weekend on my trip back home. Here's a few pics from the boat I will be on when I go next weekend


Great fish. Congrats on the haul.


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

Awesome fish! We are still waiting on the water to cool of a bit here in VA.


----------



## jeseybassguide (Nov 23, 2010)

cracking fish.
all on crab???
Nice one fish sniffers but was that it????


----------

